# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Ước mơ không ai ngờ của Pokemon Pikachu

## novuhoa326

Trong phần đầu tiên của loạt phim *Pokemon*, chúng ta đều biết rằng nhân vật chính Ash cùng Pikachu - chú chuột phóng điện luôn đồng hành cùng nhau như hình với bóng và giống như ngoài thực tế, chắc chẳn giữa hai bên chủ tớ họ cũng tồn tại một mối liên kết rất khăng khít. Trong chùm tranh vui dưới đây, bằng chiêu Dream Eater của mình Haunter đã đột nhập vào trí não của Pikachu hòng tấn công, dù vậy chi tiết giấc mơ của nạn nhân lại bất ngờ khiến cho kẻ tấn công phải té ngửa.














_Nguồn: Dorkly_
*>> Số phận người chơi Pokemon không phải nhân vật chính*

----------

